# January 2012 Meeting.



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

is there any news on the JAN meeting and when and where it will be... have been questioned by multiple people already 

*EDIT*
*
WHEN: Jan 22, Sunday
TIME: 1:00 pm
WHERE: Drinda and Bill's house. Check web site http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html
WHO: Presenter: Robert
TOPIC: Buying, Selling, Shipping Aquatic Plants, AND Club Officer Elections*

YOU MUST BE A MEMBER TO VOTE! If you have NOT renewed your membership you MUST do it in order to vote.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would like to know also. My membership should become official any day now and am going to try to make it out to some meetings this year.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Working on a time and place. Presentation will be on buy, and shipping plants. Robert will be the presenter.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Boo what happen to have what's his face come up here? We need 
To find a central location.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> Boo what happen to have what's his face come up here? We need
> To find a central location.


Boo? Joey are you getting all Ghetto on us?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Yes I thought Nurrio (spelling) coming up here.
Do I still get to trade plants. My take is in bad shape. Been focusing
On the salt tank then went and found a 45.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I would like to know also. I am hoping to make it to this meeting. I have had to work the last few meetings and have not been able to attend.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Luis Navarro has committed to coming up this spring. That doesn't mean in January. We will see what month works for him.

We are still working on a location. We can't firm up a date without a location.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Luis Navarro has committed to coming up this spring. That doesn't mean in January. We will see what month works for him.
> 
> We are still working on a location. We can't firm up a date without a location.


cool, I thought he was coming up this month... me I got to start all over my tank went to a mess. :croc:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We don't seem to have a volunteer to host the January meeting. We may skip this one.....


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

That's a bummer. I was really hoping to make it out to my first meeting now that I joined the club. I wish I had or knew of a place to host the meeting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

When their is a will, there is a way. What about crashing a food court somewhere?


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

TetraGuy72 said:


> I wish I had or knew of a place to host the meeting.


 Same here! My living room barely has room for a couch and my recliner!


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

digital_gods said:


> When their is a will, there is a way. What about crashing a food court somewhere?


I just got a funny image in my head of the look on a Mall Cop's when he sees a group of people swapping, and discussing how to buy and ship little Hattie's of green plants


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL! That's funny!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hi mall cop would you like some special lettuce.. I like robert's ideal. couldn't we do a sunday or saturday formal dinner.. at a tgif, chilli, etc and get a big table and just talk. then trade plants in the parking lot?


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

A lot of restaurants have a "back room" or separate area you can have at no extra charge for a group, providing they eat while they are there.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd be more likely to do lunch than dinner, but that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

January Meeting will be at my house.
*
WHEN: Jan 22, Sunday
TIME: 1:00 pm
WHERE: Drinda and Bill's house. Check web site http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html
WHO: Presenter: Robert
TOPIC: Buying, Selling, Shipping Aquatic Plants, AND Club Officer Elections*

YOU MUST BE A MEMBER TO VOTE! If you have NOT renewed your membership you MUST do it in order to vote.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oh that will be a drive... $20.00 to renew right?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look on the website for dues info and how to pay. Info is just a click away.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

FYI: Burleson has red light cameras in effect and Joshua PD like to ticket for speeding and expired tags. They can even find out if your tags are expired by running your plates while driving. I speak from experience.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

note to self use your speed control when you get to burleson and joshua. tags good, yep my tags are good till summer. thanks for the info....

can I make a special request if any one has empty soda/beer can's I have them. no not for the money. something else. . have away done.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Drat. Today I find out that this meeting is right around the corner from home, *and* that I have to work weekends for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I paid at the Christmas meeting, although the check has not been deposited yet...
Will we be getting our new membership cards at this next meeting on Jan 22nd?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

RandallW201 said:


> I paid at the Christmas meeting, although the check has not been deposited yet...
> Will we be getting our new membership cards at this next meeting on Jan 22nd?


Yes, you should have have your cards at the new meeting. Can you pm through [email protected] and ask Mike Cameron about your check?


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> Yes, you should have have your cards at the new meeting. Can you pm through [email protected] and ask Mike Cameron about your check?


Email sent


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We are serving Hors d'Oeuvres. Bring munchies. We are going to have fun!!

SERVING:
Carrots Celery Cucumber Vegetable Tray
Meatballs with sweet dipping sauce
Chicken Nuggets with dipping sauce
Chicken Waldorf Salad
Cheese and Crackers
Angel food cake with strawberries, pineapple & whipped cream
Muchies you bring
Soda & Water


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a infographic that will help explain shipping plants in detail.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Here is a infographic that will help explain shipping plants in detail.


great job Robert! thank you...sorry i missed the live version


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

How was the meeting I got stuck doing bs around the house.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

It was awesome, Joey! Robert did a great presentation, Drinda had yummy food and I won a Fluval Planting Tongs!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

nice! congrats!


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Really enjoyed the meeting and Drinda and Bill's tanks are even more amazing in person than in pictures! Got a good start of some plants for my new NPT. Thanks all!!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Drinda and Bill for hosting another great meeting!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We have a great time. Thanks for coming. See you all in February.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for being such a great host as usual El Presidente!

I left my bag of soil door prize at you house :{


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

kimcadmus said:


> Thanks for being such a great host as usual El Presidente!
> 
> I left my bag of soil door prize at you house :{


Yes you did! It's here. I'll bring it to the next meeting.

We also have pots and wool that was for someone. It was left here also.


----------

